# [RISOLTO]Minimal cd non si avvia

## SleazyCriss

Ciao a tutti sto cercando di installare gentoo sul mio pc fisso (amd athlon 1.4GHz, 256mb ram, 120gb HD, nvidia mx440, dlink DWL-G122) ho quindi scaricato il cd minimale e l'ho masterizzato su dvd, però all'avvio non si carica, ho settato il bios, ho fatto un controllo con md5sum ho provato a usare sbminst ma niente in tutti i casi non funziona, inserendolo da solo comincia  a venir letto ma poi arrivo al grub dell'installazione esistente, mentre con sbminst mi dà un errore del disco. Come fare?Last edited by SleazyCriss on Mon Feb 07, 2011 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Ma è in generale un problema di tutti i dischi o solo di questo?

----------

## SleazyCriss

In che senso scusa? Se intendi dischi di altre distro non credo di aver problemi, l'ultima che ho usato è arch e l'ho installata correttamente senza problemi e nel pc non è cambiato nulla!

----------

## ago

Bene allora per effettuare l'installazione usa un'altro livecd tipo sysrescue o ubuntu  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *SleazyCriss wrote:*   

> ho quindi scaricato il cd minimale e l'ho masterizzato su dvd

 

Ciao, non è che è questo che potrebbe dare problemi? Io le iso per CD le ho sempre masterizzate su CD... Poi magari non cambia nulla... ma non si sa mai!

Ad ogni modo l'alternativa SysRescueCD è ottima.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io le iso per CD le ho sempre masterizzate su CD... Poi magari non cambia nulla... ma non si sa mai!
> 
> Ad ogni modo l'alternativa SysRescueCD è ottima.

 

Generalmente non hai problemi, tranne se il tuo lettore non legge i dvd  :Very Happy:  LOL

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah ok! Allora come non detto!  :Razz: 

----------

## SleazyCriss

Appena testato su un'altro pc e funziona! comunque adesso la installerò sull'altro pc e così risolvo i problemi! adesso devo cercare di far partire la connessione!

----------

## ago

aggiungi il tag risolto in caso il tuo problema non persiste

----------

